# uracoan rattle snake for sale



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

i have a uracoan rattlesnake (crotalus durissus vegrandis) 4 years old male calm snake very good on the hook and very placid eating on live and frozen large mice open to offers as i am not in a rush to get rid of him can text pics to mobiles if seriously interested pm me for more details : victory:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

P/M. sent


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

all pm,s replied to :2thumb:


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

now sold waiting to be picked up


----------

